

Do not share your private key - dgellow
https://github.com/search?q=BEGIN+RSA+PRIVATE+KEY&ref=searchresults&type=Code

======
bazzargh
The link points to pages and pages of empty keys or obvious test keys, and
this:

[https://github.com/johndouthat/mydotfiles/blob/81b657398c71c...](https://github.com/johndouthat/mydotfiles/blob/81b657398c71c33c6b7459c5aa8c2f070adadca9/.ssh/id_rsa)

A more useful link to have posted would have been eg:
[https://github.com/bobgilmore/githooks/blob/master/pre-
commi...](https://github.com/bobgilmore/githooks/blob/master/pre-commit)

... a pre-commit hook that prevents commits of private keys (among other
things)

------
freijus
There doesn't seem to be any valid private key.

~~~
dgellow
Check at the pages 11 and more

